

Startup School videos on Omnisio, synchronized with slides and questions - tlrobinson
http://omnisio.com/startupschool08

======
ajju
Wow. Never thought I would be endorsing another video/slideshow product this
late in the game but Omnisio truly is head and shoulders above anything else.
Just goes to show that if you can isolate a large subset of customers that are
not being served very well even in a very crowded market (e.g. videos of
presentations), you can do really well. Now show me a way of doing non
presentation videos much better than youtube (yes, I did notice the mid-video
user comments, good but not ground breaking!) and I'll be floored :)

Not to beat up justin.tv since they aren't really made for this kind of video
but the contrast between the same video on justin.tv (or youtube) and on
omnisio is just huge. Great work guys!

Edit: O.K. just noticed the subtitles that so subtly pop up at the right time.
This keeps getting better..

------
aswanson
Omnisio is a damn good product. [EDIT: How long did it take to develop, if
anyone knows?]

~~~
ryan
Thanks!

We started around end of October last year.

~~~
agentbleu
needs some more work :) as the videos seem to stop at mid points. nice though

~~~
ryan
It's actually a scaling issue - our server is seeing an order of magnitude
more traffic than even our launch spike. We are working on a solution right
now :)

------
wave
While watching videos on Omnisio, I found the pop-up comments to be annoying.
Maybe the comments should be off by default or let people vote up/down the
comments so that you can remove the negative comments

------
asmosoinio
Looks great!

However for me, the videos stuck at some point -- Mike Arrington's at arount
-17 min, and PG's also after about 5 minutes.

Even if I try to skip over this point, it just goeas back to "..I got my dog a
few years ago <stop>".

Screen shot:

<http://screencast.com/t/lraJDenM>

I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.4 on Vista, Flash WIN 9,0,115,0

~~~
asmosoinio
Update: I just watched the whole PG presentation, and it did not get stuck.

Also: Your UI rocks!

------
DaniFong
I'll echo the praise here, Omnisio is fantastically well designed. The picture
quality, UI eyecandy, and overall presentation are stunning.

It's raised the bar for me. I'm drawn to hold myself to a standards somewhere
near it. Thank you.

------
herdrick
It's not letting me finish talks. For example, right now Peter Norvig is
halting at -15:20 and PG's talk is halting at -17:46. If I reload, the halting
still happens, but at a different time. I've tried it on Firefox and IE on
WinXP. Both apparently have version 9,0,124,0 of Flash.

Also, some of Norvig's slides aren't showing up.

------
tlrobinson
(The rest are being uploaded as we speak)

~~~
wright
What about for people without Flash, where's the download link?

------
jacobbijani
Plus one for the comments about Omnisio. Justin.tv just wasn't cutting it.
Especially during the talk with the Sequoia guy who did the whole "I don't
even have to read this slide" thing.

------
paul9290
Yes I digg it, yet I am very tempted to add off color comments and act
juvenile. I bring this up because I wonder if you guys are working on a system
to scrape these types of comments?

~~~
ryan
We are working on a feature that will let you whitelist a set of people who
are able to add comments. The author can also choose to disable commenting
completely.

~~~
paul9290
Yeah sounds cool ... just allow all my followers on Twitter to make comments
for instance! Social YouTubing...

------
zkinion
The videos don't seem to work when I click play on several browsers/boxes. Are
they still being uploaded or something?

~~~
ryan
Sorry we had to bump up the number of php-fastcgi processes to handle the
large number of simultaneous users that suddenly hit the site :)

------
Tichy
This could be great, but the video and sound quality is not very satisfying so
far (video is jerky, sound distorted).

------
mattmaroon
Wow. Next best thing to being there.

------
jfrumar
Yeah we are still uploading the videos. Should be finished later tonight
though!

------
moog
Your site is one of a few that I've added to my bookmarks on the first visit.

------
smoody
A great service, for sure. Thank you for your work on this.

------
thingsilearned
You guys are pimp. Love the video thumbnail for pg :)!

------
thomasswift
Awesome. Thanks for providing this to everyone.

------
wenbert
2 thumbs up on the player ^_^

------
vlad
Wow!

------
vesterr
Apparently my Flash 9 is not 9 enough. Flash sucks.

~~~
mpc
I don't know about that. I would happily install flash once and be able to
freely use something awesome like omnisio.

I would say that over-use of flash sucks and "click to skip preview" stuff is
annoying.

